# Wie wou al land uit



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi sit nou net hier en wonder hoeveel van julle het al gedink om sy goed te pak en te emmigreer.Hoekom ek so gedink het hoe lank voor ons soos ons bure gaan wees? Gaan vandag om my hernuwing bestuurs lisensie te gaan kry staan in 'n tou van so 200 mense , kry die spietkops se nommer en bel vra hulle is my lisensie daar, nee reken die dame moet weer vinger afdrukke doen dit is so 4 ure in die ry want daar is net 2 mense wat werk. Sal eerder 'n R250 'n boete betaal as om in so ry te staan.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek was al 'n paar keer gatvol en dan dink ek dit moet nice wees. Ek het familie in Oz en as ek na hulle luister klink dit te goed om waar te wees, maar en dis 'n groot maar. As ek hulle vra hoe die Bosveld en die Kudu's daar lyk praat hulle nie. Ek is 'n kind van die Bosveld, sal nie daar regkom nie.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

*Land uit*

Ek is 'n kind van die Bosveld, sal nie daar regkom nie.[/QUOTE]
Bush dis my probleem ook sukkel maar met die rooi taalmy broer is in NZ maar as hy die fots's van hulle jagtogte stuur dan gril ek maar dis of Hase of Kalkoene ek dink 'n bok is 'n skaarsheid,Hy het nou al 'n stuk of Agt wapens gekoop sonder probleme .Is net die derd na eerste wereld se mense en die derdewereldse drywers in eerste wereld voertuie wat my sal laat 2 keer dink
Groete Hendrik


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Daar's kak aan beide kant van die heining kerels, ek bly maar eerder hier waar ek die kak ken.......


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Afrika*

Ek is n Afrikaner,kan my nie indink sonder die bosveld nie.F$% whitetails en grizzlies,n koggel rooibok ram gee my bokkoors,elke donnerse keer.Bossie ek sien uit na ons volgende jag.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Ek is n Afrikaner,kan my nie indink sonder die bosveld nie.F$% whitetails en grizzlies,n koggel rooibok ram gee my bokkoors,elke donnerse keer.Bossie ek sien uit na ons volgende jag.


Ek ook, kan nie meer wag nie. Ek gaan die eerste naweek in Augustus ook en dan ons naweek. Dis nice om te weet daar gaan nog gejag word die seisoen.

More gaan ek saam met die res van my Bosveld Jagters vereniging pelle op Mooketsi "gong" skiet. Kan nie wag nie.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> Daar's kak aan beide kant van die heining kerels, ek bly maar eerder hier waar ek die kak ken.......


According to the Guiness Book of Records. Oz has the highest car theft and housebreaking figuers in the world.

I was sold up and packed to go to N.Z in 2001.
Thought I'd have a last bit of fishing at Vidal. While sitting on the beach I heard the cry of a fish eagle and he took a fish out of the surf right in front of me. That was it! I stayed.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

*Imigreer*



ASG said:


> According to the Guiness Book of Records. Oz has the highest car theft and housebreaking figuers in the world.
> 
> I was sold up and packed to go to N.Z in 2001.
> Thought I'd have a last bit of fishing at Vidal. While sitting on the beach I heard the cry of a fish eagle and he took a fish out of the surf right in front of me. That was it! I stayed.


Ja I also was thinking the past weekend again gone down to my farm and thought what a privelage we got, I think it is one of the most beautifull country's in the world If we all just stop complaining and start to do good to other people it will all come back to us abnd we will start to live in harmony may be in 1000years


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Bly eerder hier*

Ja diens is seker beter op ander plekke, maar ons leef soos konings in SA. Het familie wat Aus toe geemigreer het, hulle mis vriende en familie


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

cmitch said:


> Ja diens is seker beter op ander plekke, maar ons leef soos konings in SA. Het familie wat Aus toe geemigreer het, hulle mis vriende en familie


Probleem is dat ek meer vriende en familie in NZ en Aus het as wat ek hier het!  Baie mense wat ek ken het al die vliegtuig gebruik!


----------

